# Rock Shox RS-1 - worth rebuilding?



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

I recently picked up a very clean Rock Shox RS-1. Unfortunately it won't hold air. I mostly bought it because it was my first suspension fork back in the day. Worst case it will be on display in my shop/garage. Is it worth tearing into? Parts available anywhere??


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Where is the air coming out of when you pump it up?


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

I haven't really dug into this thing yet and it's been years since I've seen one. It seems to be leaking straight out the top. The seals were replaced a while ago and I have the old ones. However, now that I took out the plugs it looks like something is missing?


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Anybody? It just seems like it is missing a piece where the pump needle goes? Seals and all were replaced a few years ago and I have the old parts. Anyone have one of these that holds air for reference?? Anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Rebuild manual is scanned @ Rock Shox Museum


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Jeff, I have that but thanks anyway. I want to see if you or anyone can take a pic of a functioning fork with the dust cap off showing inside the top of a leg. It seems that something is missing where you insert the needle?? Worst case it will hang on the wall of my garage when I move back west. I am in Roanoke VA for another 4-6 weeks. Still need to get down and see your shop/museum!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

If there is a rubber seal directly beneath that threaded hole, there's nothing missing.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

pint said:


> I haven't really dug into this thing yet and it's been years since I've seen one. It seems to be leaking straight out the top. The seals were replaced a while ago and I have the old ones. However, now that I took out the plugs it looks like something is missing?
> 
> View attachment 639906


I'll say it looks like there's a plug missing, but I could be wrong... Maybe change/check the seals and o-rings ? I've read somewhere that you should change the o-rings on a air fork every time you service it, in order to prevent leaks (o-rings can be found in any hardware store, just bring the old ones to find the match, and they are cheap to replace anyway...)

I was also thinking about buying a nice RS SID fork, that need rebuild, but to simply show it off hanging on my wall, the one with carbon parts and Ti hardware... For $100, I figure it would be nice to have a nice BlackBox carbon fork to display 

David


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Stop with the speculation - if there are rubber seals direct;y beneath the threaded holes in the top caps, there is nothing missing. The threads are there to help take the fork apart.

Trust me.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

No rubber seals.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok - they may be able to be salvaged. PM if you're interested.


----------



## IZH-35M (Jan 15, 2011)

No.


----------



## momosgarage (Jan 11, 2010)

I actually have a couple of these. They both came with some vintage frames I was building up at the time. I called around and no one will touch them and I'm not capable of rebuilding them myself.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Send them to me for parts!


----------



## Simon Kolin (Mar 22, 2014)

pint said:


> I recently picked up a very clean Rock Shox RS-1. Unfortunately it won't hold air. I mostly bought it because it was my first suspension fork back in the day. Worst case it will be on display in my shop/garage. Is it worth tearing into? Parts available anywhere??
> 
> View attachment 639874


My RS-1s had exactly the same problem. The air valve is a little rubber plug (part 10 here https://mombat.org/RS1Tech1.jpg) that will perish and fall into the stanchion. Not surprising after 20 odd years.

You could try and find a similar piece of rubber and replace it OR you could purchase these Rock Shox RS-1 Top Air Caps, Risse Racing Technology Online Store

They seem quite expensive, especially if you're just going to keep the fork on display, but, they'll hold air and will probably last another 20 years. I'm definitely ordering a set

Oh, and just for giggles, Rock Shox have just paper released the "new" RS-1. Apparently the inversion fork is back (god help us).


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I wonder...

Why not cut a rubber plug out of a ball & try and fit it? If you can shave enough material off the plug is should be able to be jammed into place. If it pops out again, maybe some rtv or rubber cement to make it stay.


----------



## gpnt (Apr 20, 2009)

I need to remove the stanctions on mine,could someone please advise on how to do this


----------

